

Ask HN: Legal startup pre-incorporation document resources? - arisAlexis

Can you point me? I would like to get some ideas about forming contracts with people that will help me but their status as co-founder or adviser or freelance paid hourly is not crustal clear. I intend to incorporate later.
======
bjones53
I suggest that you search for examples on websites like
[http://www.docracy.com/](http://www.docracy.com/). Be aware that laws vary by
country, state, province, etc., so make sure you speak with a lawyer.

~~~
arisAlexis
That was _precisely_ what I was looking for!!!!

~~~
bjones53
What other resources have you been using?

